# any paxil users?



## 15306 (Mar 28, 2007)

I suffer from anxiety and IBS. I have been on 5mg of paxil everyday for several years. It had helped but about a month ago my anxiety started up and I increased from 10mg a day for a week and now to 15mg a week. My anxiety has skyrocketed. Could this be side effects from upping my dose?tnaksjen


----------



## 21185 (Dec 31, 2006)

Usually Paxil has more of a sedating affect than some other AD. The dose increase you took was very small so unless your system is oversensitive to medication of any kind, shouldn't make a difference.I currently take 40mg/day.







Call your doctor if you really cannot tolerate it.


----------



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

Do either of you have trouble sleeping at night? I'm taking 10mg and I can fall asleep at night but only for about 3 hours and then I'm wide awake?


----------



## 17890 (Mar 11, 2007)

Has your anxiety itself gotten worse due to thing in your life?? I was on Paxil for a while then switched to Lexapro. I took 20 mg of Paxil at the time and loved it. Take a while to sit and think about "what" makes you anxious, if its really bad, I'd recommend some therapy/counseling...it helped get things off my chest and be more at peace. You could also talk to your doctor...there are soooo many meds out there. Good luck!-Mj


----------



## 14159 (Mar 12, 2007)

I think 15 mg of Paxil daily is not too much, and you were increasing it gradually. Increased anxiety occur rather as a withdrawal symptom when stopping or decreasing the dose. Probably, the worsening anxiety is not caused by increasing the dose. BTW, Paxil is the only SSRI proven to be effective for all anxiety disorders due to its sedative properties.Some people have success with combo of two different antidepressants. Have you tried any therapy/psychotherapy? Itâ€™s a better option than increasing the dose, adding or switching the drugs.


----------



## 14484 (Mar 18, 2007)

paxil makes me constipated =(


----------



## 21989 (Feb 13, 2007)

I was taking 40 mg of Paxil a day a few years ago. Paxil sounds like a good idea to those of us with INS-D, but all it dad was make me fat, sleepy, and the D didnt change. Thats my personal experience though.


----------



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

I took Paxil for 6 years. It was amazing until the last year. I had to take Doxepin for the diarrhea it gave me, but I was great. I could do anything and had occasional attacks once or twice a month. The last 2 years, because I was on a lower doasge, it stopped. Everythign got worse and I am currently seeking alternative methods of treatment with biofeedback. If it doesn't work, I am going to look for a new aixety/depression pill besides paxil.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Paxil can cause anxiety when you are upping the dose. If you can stand it, give it another week and see. 5 MG was a very low dose. Do you take it in the am?


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

REgarding Paxil--my 81 yr old Mom has been having lots of tummy woes. She's been tested up and down and even though she has Celiac, they cant find anything wrong with her.Due to this being maybe some IBS and depression, they are putting her on 10 mg per night. Starting with 5. She's terrified of even that, but I told her most likely she wont notice.Now they said for the depression part it takes maybe four weeks to be of any benefit but they also want her to gain weight and appetite and feel better in the tummy.Does this start happening any sooner?It's going to take a miracle to get her to do this at all, and I am hoping to be able to report some postive feedback back to her from here..........Thanks for any info.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Emmab2003, do they plan to leave her on it for life because it is VERY hard for some people to get off the Paxil (me included). I thought it was just me but my doctor reports it is common and others on the internet have reported it. I have an aunt and a co-worker who've both given up trying to get off it and will just take it for life.


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

KAD said:


> Emmab2003, do they plan to leave her on it for life because it is VERY hard for some people to get off the Paxil (me included). I thought it was just me but my doctor reports it is common and others on the internet have reported it. I have an aunt and a co-worker who've both given up trying to get off it and will just take it for life.


Oh, well she already stopped taking it. I have an obviously depressed Mother, who is transferring pain to her back and stomach with no physical reasons for the either one.Tomorrow she is making me take her to a more natural alternative medicine clinic. They also sell and understand Celiac products, but I hope they understand depression.I have to do something quick because she is totally healthy and now wasting away.I didnt know Paxil was that that bad either, so maybe this is for the best.


----------

